# My next Project



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well here it is my next project, this will keep me busy for the next couple of years. I just bought a retirement place in Oakland Oregon. Hoping to move up next month.

First I have to tear down the dividing wall in the garage and build the shop, then I'll start on the house, I think the kitchen will be first. but we will see.
The place is nothing big 3 bedroom 2 bath, 1,500 sq-feet, and a 9,560 sq-feet lot.

Plenty to do for a while. Least I have a good view from the deck out in back for having my morning coffee.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Plenty to go at there , then ....

Rog


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck. Take lots of pics. I like to read the pics!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Danny

You definitely have your work cut out for you. 

I find the kitchen ceiling lighting to be unique but fits the old kitchen (soon to be old). Are you completely gutting or a face lift.

The scenery is magnificent a big plus for sure, and I thought us Canadians "kept all the good scenery".

Remember retirement just means "we still work,,, but get no pay" 

Good luck on your new home and smooth sailing with the renovations.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Good luck. Take lots of pics. I like to read the pics!


+1 What Mike said.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Good Luck and yes looks like You will be busy. Nice view


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't look like retirement to me looks like you got a full time job LOL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Big move, Danny, from California to Oregon.

But worth it for the view alone.

Did you pack snowshoes?


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's going to keep me busy for a while, but the good thing is the house is livable so I'm not under any kind of time restraints to get stuff done.

I won't be working a regular job so I have lots of time.

The town is on the National Register of Historic places.
National Register of Historical Places - OREGON (OR), Douglas County
it has a lot of history.
Historic Oakland Oregon
Plus its small around 950 population, I'll be glad to get out of this rat race here in Southern California.

It only snows about 6 inches or so in the winter; so it's not that bad I'll get used to it...

Once I get the shop all set up the rest will be easy. I'm going from a 300 sqft shop to close to 650 sqft so that will make it real nice, plus there is a stairway from the house to the garage, so I won't even have to go into the weather during the winter, and the garage has forced air heat... 

More to come...


----------



## sdaupanner (Oct 2, 2013)

By what I see I would want one leg longer than the other it seems from your pictures that it was built into the side of the hill. And I think I spied electric heat that is a price I would not want to have .... wood heat for me all of the way. The remodel should be real nice after you are done then you can retire in several years.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

sdaupanner said:


> By what I see I would want one leg longer than the other it seems from your pictures that it was built into the side of the hill. And I think I spied electric heat that is a price I would not want to have .... wood heat for me all of the way. The remodel should be real nice after you are done then you can retire in several years.


The house is all electric, but it will have a wood stove when I get moved up, I had to take the wood stove out that was in there because it wasn't certified, I'll put in a new certified one as soon as I get up there. hopefully in September.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Check twice! said:


> Remember retirement just means "we still work,,, but get no pay"
> .


I tell our friends that since I retired I get all the work around the house because I am the low bidder.

Looks like you have a good project to keep you busy for a while. Looking forward to pictures of the progress.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Danny; good choice...farther North up into Washington would have been even better! 
Don't forget to plant those fruit trees in October! It'll be a couple - three years before you see any fruit. Can't afford to lose a whole growing season at our age, eh?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

That's going to be a nice size shop!!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well Crap.... Just got told my last day here at work will be September 30th.....

I was hoping to get up there sooner now it will be mid October, that doesn't give me much time to get the shop built before winter season, gonna have to move quick...:shout:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Well Crap.... Just got told my last day here at work will be September 30th.....
> 
> I was hoping to get up there sooner now it will be mid October, that doesn't give me much time to get the shop built before winter season, gonna have to move quick...:shout:


I forgot to ask...do you have a plan for building the cabinets? The reason I ask is I have been following the basic work flow laid out by Kris Reynolds Custom Cabinets. I searched You Tube over and over and settled on his methods. That is something I can do (and have done now for the last 6 months). His videos are easy to watch and there is no BS. Just the facts and demonstrations. That sold me right there. And no herky jerky video! That stuff drives me crazy.

Good luck with your project. I know you have to be excited and anxious to get started.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well finally got some concrete dates from work, my last day here is 9/26/14, my first moving pod comes 9/27/14 I load it up they bring the second pod on 10/1/14, and pick it up on 10/6/14 the car is put on the transport 10/6/14, and the dogs an I hop in the pickup and head north on 10/7/14, we should be in Oregon on the afternoon of 10/8/14.

So Long California.... you can keep your high prices and never ending tax's.

woooohoooo :dance3::dance3::dance3:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Someone sounds like a happy camper, Danny.

Enjoy the retirement...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice place. Look forward to seeing the progress you make :happy:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Danny you might consider using the old kitchen cabinets in the shop to save some money.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

That came out really cool! The concept is great and you nailed it.


----------

